# Oil Pressure light?



## sazaisan (Oct 3, 2009)

I am looking for the oil pressure indicator on my 06 GTO. I found the explanation in the owner's manual but the manual does not say where the indicator appears. On most cars it is a light similar to the check engine light or air bag light but I don't see an oil light anywhere on the dash module. Is the oil indicator something that would appear in the dash where the digital speed indicator appears?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't have a new GTO but one would expect the indicator light to come on and stay on when you turn the key 'on' and then go out after the car is started.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

sazaisan said:


> I am looking for the oil pressure indicator on my 06 GTO. I found the explanation in the owner's manual but the manual does not say where the indicator appears. On most cars it is a light similar to the check engine light or air bag light but I don't see an oil light anywhere on the dash module. Is the oil indicator something that would appear in the dash where the digital speed indicator appears?


Yes, that's were it will show. On the trip computer display, the oil can symbol and the words 'check oil' will appear if there's a problem.


----------



## sazaisan (Oct 3, 2009)

OK....I've had a couple of responses to my oil pressure indicator question but I still have not seen the indicator in my car. Two things that come to mind as I read the responses. First, my computer display has five screens that show various bits of information. HP11, you said the oil can symbol and the words, "check oil" will appear if there is a problem. When I turn the ignition on but have not yet started the car there is no oil pressure. Does the indicaror come on at at that time? If it does I have not seen it. Perhaps I do not have the correct screen showing. Second, if it does show I would expect it to go out after a second or two when the engine is started as Rukee said but if I can never see it in the first place how can I tell if it goes out? Anyone out there have any ideas?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

These cars are computer run. It knows the engine is not running, so
it doesn't show a Check Oil display in the DIC. It does show a
CEL, though. When the engine is running and you lose oil pressure,
there will be a Check Oil with the pic of an oil can in the center DIC.
I'm not sure if there is a CEL or warning chime, also.
I believe the sending unit is on the top back of the motor, 
about center, behind the back of the intake.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> These cars are computer run. It knows the engine is not running, so
> it doesn't show a Check Oil display in the DIC. It does show a
> CEL, though. When the engine is running and you lose oil pressure,
> there will be a Check Oil with the pic of an oil can in the center DIC.
> ...


It will chime anytime a message goes accross the guages. IE low fuel, service engine oil(oil change warning), low coolent, ect...

The display will also keep displaying the message until you push the menu button to clear it. It will come back on next time you start the car if the problem still persists.


----------

